# Oh man.



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

My 40gal started to leak today while I was at work, and my Finace called me to tell me that he was bucketing the water out. I only had three fish in it, two small plecos (about 1.5 inch) and a small Acei. I get home and he tells me that he put them in a bucket.

I go into the bathroom to check on them, and bam, my acei is dried out on the counter.

*facepalm*

I really liked him too.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Moghedian said:


> My 40gal started to leak today while I was at work, and my Finace called me to tell me that he was bucketing the water out. I only had three fish in it, two small plecos (about 1.5 inch) and a small Acei. I get home and he tells me that he put them in a bucket.
> 
> I go into the bathroom to check on them, and bam, my acei is dried out on the counter.
> 
> ...


Your fish or your fiance?


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Darkside said:


> Your fish or your fiance?


Not going to lie. I was thinking the same thing. I got a laugh out of the thought, but I'm sorry for the loss. We all lose a fish here and there, especially since cichlids won't give an inch to someone new to the tank.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, on the bright side the fiance can always be replaced. j/k 

Now the paranoid brigade wants to know, what made the tank leak?


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

It was a fixer upper. I got a 40breeder for 20 bux and I had to replace the silicone on the inside.

of course I missed a spot :|

I put my acei in after a few days to help cycle, and because he was being picked on, i figured he would like 40g to himself for a bit.

And [email protected] the fiance bits, now that I re-read it I laughed too.

And sorry for the looonnnggg time it took me to look at my old posts and realize that I hadn't answered this one xD


----------

